# What tools?



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

I have never carried out any work on watches, but I would like to have a go at changing the strap on my Citizen dive watch. What tools would I need to carry out this task, and is it feasible for someone with absolutely no previous knowledge of watches?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I would suggest this one. It's pretty good. It doesn't have the blunt end with which to push spring bars out of a buckle. I use it in a combination with the 2nd tool.

I would say it's a good opportunity for you to start doing various operations on your watches and a good place to start: changing straps. Just watch a few tutorials perhaps before doing it so that you don't damage anything. Take your time and you'll be fine. It's a simple task.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> I have never carried out any work on watches, but I would like to have a go at changing the strap on my Citizen dive watch. What tools would I need to carry out this task, and is it feasible for someone with absolutely no previous knowledge of watches?


 Some info on YouTube,have a look at two or three first.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info :thumbsup:

i have sent away for the suggested tools and will check out the you tube videos.


----------

